# MY RIDES



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*here are all of my model kits i have built and a couple of have bought a few people.hope u all like them..Here are some pics of my hilux*

























*my verison of the general lee..*

















*a acura kit i got off of minidreams*









*a few kits i got off of wiseguy*









*another acura integra*









*acrua RSX*

















*"PINK PANTHER" 350Z*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

They all look good! I like that HiLux!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

pretty sweet cars! keep up the good work!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice collection there bro, I like your Toy..got the flat black going on, I think that would look good with maybe an outline of some flames the same color as your interior. That silver acura is nice too....I notice ya got the tribal decals off the old S-10 model! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i wish i could find those decals again...and the toy i would love to put something on it i just dont know what..i know i like what i do with the fuel cell by moveing it to the bed..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They look good bro, I like the flat black on the Hilux. 

Nice to see some of your cars.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good bro! I'm feelin the yellow TYPE R. Looks like you got a Deuce Rag in the back ground. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

????


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2006, 11:25 PM~6632496
> *Looks good bro!  I'm feelin the yellow TYPE R.
> 
> Looks like you got a green 62 rag in the works also.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a good start to become a good builder ! Keep it up !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 25 2006, 01:11 AM~6632643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wut tha f is rong wit tha computer??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 25 2006, 09:17 AM~6633299
> *wut tha f is rong wit tha computer??
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I now see why you call yourself Importmaddness :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

actually importmadness is my car club i started in town and yes im super crazy about imports..i would like to say thanks for everyone who comment me on my cars and helpin me out at time i need help..I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG THANKS FOR MINIDREAMS. his car i bought off of him is the best one out of my rides..and i give u full credit for it too..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 25 2006, 02:20 PM~6633922
> *actually importmadness is my car club i started in town and yes im super crazy about imports..i would like to say thanks for everyone who comment me on my cars and helpin me out at time i need help..I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE  A BIG THANKS FOR MINIDREAMS. his car i bought off of him is the best one out of my rides..and i give u full credit for it too..
> *


take that kit as an example to look over on you way to becoming a great builder ! It all comes in time ! I my self am still learning too !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice collection


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

does any one have any idea what i should do to the hulix?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 29 2006, 07:20 PM~6662951
> *does any one have any idea what i should do to the hulix?
> *


get rid of the damn headrest  throw some paint a graphics on it :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

I am tellin ya, some flames would look nice on it. Or two tone..Black and silver with a green pinstripe? Something like that, there are so many options when your dealing with a truck like that....with mini trucks the wilder the paint the better!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u have any decals of flames or pinstripes


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I like that 350Z!!! Nice tuners!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i would like to say THANK YOU for everyone help and givn me more motovation on buildin my model..i know im not the best buildin on here but damn sure try..soo thanks for everyone who help me :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 30 2006, 12:17 PM~6666522
> *i would like to say THANK YOU for everyone help and givn me more motovation on buildin my model..i know im not the best buildin on here but damn sure try..soo thanks for everyone who help me  :biggrin:
> *


I you got to due is ask ! We will try are best to help become a great builder !


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

nice im feelin that hilux...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

a lil update on my kits


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: on all of them............


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey nice dually wonder where that came from !!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 22 2007, 09:20 PM~7959902
> *Hey nice dually wonder where that came from !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



it came from u buddy


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

a update is comin real soon i have some old school kits that are goin to blow ppl mind.. that my grampa gave me before he passed away...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is another update...the first one is a 50 ford..it was started but not completed and so i finished it...i just wish my Grampa could have seen it finish.











* Next up is a scratch build repical of the JADE IDIOL..this was one of his fav.models..this is the first paint job of the real car...later it was changed..











i hopefully be gettin more pics soon...thanks for checkin this out..*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice builds.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice stuff...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

THANKS. hope everyone like my kits..i have more model to take pics of but i have no camera.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 14 2007, 01:08 PM~8791468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gotta love the old school kustoms.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Your work is getting better and better!!! love that 50 Ford keep it up!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 05:35 PM~8802613
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice work homie !!!!
I like the hilux and of course the JADE IDOL !!!!!
its my favorite custom of all I saw it at the world of wheels car show must have been 20 yrs ago in philadelphia. it looked AWESOME !!! could not believe it was there . musta walked around it for 20 mins. at least.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the comments..my grampa would be pround of me since im restoring his model and taken them to shows..i have a show next weekend so i have alot more car coming out i just need a camera.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 20 2007, 01:17 PM~8832914
> *thanks for the comments..my grampa would be pround of me since im restoring his model and taken them to shows..i have a show next weekend so i have alot more car coming out i just need a camera.
> *


What other cars did you get from Grandpaw ???????


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

alot more...pretty much got this whole stock of model cars..i have so much parts from the 60's and 70's..lot of it i might sell.. i have a bunch of box art of kits from the 60's


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well i got some pics of my diorama..i dont know if i should put them in here or start a new thread


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

goin to be postin some more pics of the jade idol and the 50 ford and some other rides


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> *here are all of my model kits i have built and a couple of have bought a few people.hope u all like them..Here are some pics of my hilux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

65 IMPALA








CHEVY GASSER








LIC CONY








MERCURY XJR








OLD SCHOOL SPRINT CAR


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT....hope everyone likes my models


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13175449
> *TTT....hope everyone likes my models
> *


DON'T BUILD TO PLEASE US! BUILD TO ENJOY YOUR SELF ! I BEEN TELLING YOU FOR YEARS THE MORE YOU PUT INTO THE MORE YOU WILL RECEIVE FROM IT ! 

JUST KEEP BUILDING WHAT YOU CAN SEE IN YOUR HEAD ! THE HOBBY IS WORTHLESS UNLESS YOU USE IT !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, I love that sprint car!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks mini for the kind words...you are a person i look up to in this hobby and i means alot to me for all the help u have givin me.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I like this model... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here are a couple more im workin on..

*60's bug*


























*07 Mustang*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*57 chevy funny car*

















*mustang*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice builds bro what color is that on 60s bug


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

its a boyd color i dont remember off the top of my head.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BRO?  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking good bro. They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Rides r lookin good homie. Whats goin on main!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

just same ol story..i have a few rides im workin on...Been super busy work and with the baby on the way.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 22 2009, 11:37 AM~14549840
> *just same ol story..i have a few rides im workin on...Been super busy work and with the baby on the way.
> *


when is the baby due?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

sopost be be aug 22nd but the dr says he might be coming sooner..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 22 2009, 11:53 AM~14550010
> *sopost be be aug 22nd but the dr says he might be coming sooner..
> *


Lemme know the deal homie!!! What your Favorite sports team? I will send somethin your way. 1st baby?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY BRO, DID YOU GET MY PM YET?
:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 11:00 PM~14557054
> *HEY BRO, DID YOU GET MY PM YET?
> :biggrin:
> *


NOOOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14557068
> *NOOOO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT JEW MIJO!! IMPORT!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 11:07 PM~14557122
> *NOT JEW MIJO!! IMPORT!!
> *


I know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 12:08 AM~14557131
> *I know!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Later i will post pics of the new truck im buildin for my wife....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*here is a pic of the 56 ford for my lady*









*Yota 4x4*

















*Jade Idol*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!! THAT 56 IS GONNA LOOK KILLER!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

started workin on this yesterday
62 catilina


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Catalina looks good bro, hell, all of those builds are sick!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE COLOR ON THAT 62


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks...it means alot to me for your kind words...im just tryin my best...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ANY NEW AND IMPROVED RIDES ? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :| :dunno:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

dam u have came a long way on your building and they all look good.. keep it up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

is the green one a fairlane? i like it nice paint


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 27 2009, 02:33 PM~16102528
> *is the green one a fairlane? i like it nice paint
> *


no its a catalina... thanks


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i got some new wip coming soon...so keep your eyes peeled..lol...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is whats on the bench.. hopefully get them done sometime



*49 merc*

















*toyota*

















*civic*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hilux looks good those wheels are tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice wips. Like that yota. Need to find me another one. Damn 4x4's tho.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i should be postin some new pics of the civic later today..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> here is whats on the bench.. hopefully get them done sometime
> *49 merc*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*well i got out of my builder block today and i knocks these ones out today hope everyone likes them.

civic hatch 


















hilux























*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Rides look good bro, unique color on the toyo


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks. i wanted to do something different for the yota.. it was the color i wanted to paint my ol mini i use to have.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 3 2010, 02:01 AM~16780258
> *Rides look good bro, unique color on the toyo
> *


X 2!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i thought i would post a link of the real car.
http://www.customclinic.com/fullcust/Winfield/winfield.html


*Jade Idol*
























[/quote]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

KNEW that was familiar..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 03:47 PM~17153734
> *KNEW that was familiar..
> 
> 
> ...



thats the second paint job in that mag..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is a up date on the my baby blue lux

















my new project 62 belair im makin into a rat rod. i will be paintin the roof metalflake red.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

does anyone have any ideas on what else to do to my 62 belair


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 2 2010, 06:17 AM~17364272
> *does anyone have any ideas on what else to do to my 62 belair
> *


add full skirts and pea shooter pipas


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

a lil update on the 62 belair. hope everyone enjoys


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looking good guy!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hilux looks good baby blue and i like the 62 as a rod


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 5 2010, 11:18 PM~17406372
> *a lil update on the 62 belair. hope everyone enjoys
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks everyone for the feedback.. i took some out side pics hope to have them up soon.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well i finally got some pick taken of my 62 build hope everyone likes it.
*
outside shots*[/I]

























*the interior*_















_


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Nice colors.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, reminds me of my 62 catalina, same scheme


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

the blue yota is badass man... like the 62 too...you could always throw some scallops on the side too... larry watson style.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 12 2010, 11:52 PM~17474233
> *the blue yota is badass man... like the 62 too...you could always throw some scallops on the side too... larry watson style.
> *



only if i had some to throw on.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

pic

Click this...Just mask a set... Something like this would be stupid hot on that car...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*well i finish my 62 belair hope u guys like it.*_































_


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like it on the wide whites looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17556136
> *i like it on the wide whites looks good
> *


x2!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

so i thought i would post up a pic of my diorama i use when i go to show.. hope everyone likes it... man i wish i can find more homies...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice dio looks like alot of nice builds


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is what im buildin now.. a 58 t-bird..


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 12 2010, 04:39 PM~17768488
> *here is what im buildin now.. a 58 t-bird..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color!! Looks good!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17689432
> *so i thought i would post up a pic of my diorama i use when i go to show.. hope everyone likes it... man i wish i can find more homies...
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17768488
> *here is what im buildin now.. a 58 t-bird..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far bro. like that color :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 nice color


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks homies for the word... the tbird paint is tamyia candy lime green


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

my latest build on my table. hope everyone likes it... i would like to say thanks to ibuildmyown and tonioseven and 85Biarittz for the hook ups.

93 civic coupe


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

civic lookin good bro


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice builds...now lets see the datsun truck.......................


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 28 2010, 11:31 AM~17906856
> *nice builds...now lets see the datsun truck.......................
> *



its coming out next. just got to get some paint for it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2010, 09:16 PM~17689432
> *so i thought i would post up a pic of my diorama i use when i go to show.. hope everyone likes it... man i wish i can find more homies...
> 
> 
> ...


ive commented on this before! this is sweet...some day soon i will do a outside or inside diorama of a all lowrider show. ropes trophy's all that good stuff. thanks for the insperation. looks great.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 02:22 PM~17908320
> *ive commented on this before! this is sweet...some day soon i will do a outside or inside  diorama of a all lowrider show. ropes trophy's all that good stuff. thanks for the insperation. looks great.
> *


no prob... this is my second one.. the first one is smaller.. yeah this one is a heavy bitch it weights about 30lbs. its made out of a old cabnets


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well finished my civic hope u guys like it


















the EG and the EK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17689432
> *so i thought i would post up a pic of my diorama i use when i go to show.. hope everyone likes it... man i wish i can find more homies...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17922708
> *
> *



why u got some homies?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 29 2010, 09:36 PM~17922654
> *well finished my civic hope u guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


REal clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 29 2010, 10:42 PM~17922728
> *why u got some homies?
> *


SURE DO HOMIE, JUST GOT TO FIND THEM!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides look good bro


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks everyone....will be postin pics of my datsun 720 mini trick that i got off of lowridermodels.. so be on the look out for that..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i took some outside pic of my civic coupe.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

coming soon be on the look out for this... thanks toninoseven for this... cant wait to get started on this one..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 30 2010, 06:43 PM~17928954
> *i took some outside pic of my civic coupe.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

herbie bug









datsun 720 i got from lowridermodels.... i dont like the color


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 05:22 PM~17908320
> *ive commented on this before! this is sweet...some day soon i will do a outside or inside  diorama of a all lowrider show. ropes trophy's all that good stuff. thanks for the insperation. looks great.
> *



Good luck with the bikes


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 05:32 PM~18005852
> *Good luck with the bikes
> *



wtf are u talkin about


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bug looks good but u need to change the color on that truck


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 9 2010, 08:08 PM~18006516
> *bug looks good but u need to change the color on that truck
> *


why?thats a cool color.just add some type of graphics or designs.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2010, 07:12 PM~18006554
> *why?thats a cool color.just add some type of graphics or designs.
> *



if i had some to use. yes mark your are right i need to change the color..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well im workin on a lot of builds right now hopefully to get them done someday!<br><u><strong>FLOORRUNNER<br></strong></u><strong>







</strong>

*ACCORD TRACKCAR








DATSUN MINIS








93 CIVIC WITH A K20 MOTOR 








FLAMED HILUX








ANOTHER HILUX







*


----------

